# anyone try fromm family four star food?



## qdogowner (May 5, 2009)

It's time to switch foods again, but I have had bad luck with the regular Innova EVO, which gave my dog a horrible rash and itching that took forever to cure, not to mention the worst farts, even after I made the switch slowly. I am not sure, but think he was allergic to the turkey, as other turkey products also made him itch. Quincy (a mix of border collie, terrier and sheepdog) has done really well on Solid Gold Barking at the Moon fish formula, and can tolerate lamb, beef or chicken as well. I am nervous about trying the EVO red meat, but it doesn't have any turkey. Another one I have read about lately is Fromm Family Four Star foods. They have a little grain (mostly barley), but it's a semi-allergenic food. Anyone have experience along these lines?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Is Fromm Four Star kibble easy for you to get? Is it within your price range? I have tried the Fromm Four Star chicken kibble. My dogs did well on it but it always had to be special ordered and it was way too expensive.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

FROMM 4-star is a good food. I have used all the flavors of the dry food for my 3 dogs. They did well on all of them. They also have a grain-free now called Surf & Turf that's good. If you can get it easily, go for it.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a mom and pops specialty store for dogs out by me and they offer samples of all the premium foods. I got a sample (whitefish and potatoes) of fromm and my dogs liked it. I would either ask the fromm company (email them) for some samples or go to one of your specialty stores and see if they have some samples for you to try this way you can try diffrent varieties of fromm and see what they pups like best!:smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

definitely email the company for some samples, they also make a grain free food called Surf and Turf, my pup didnt like the taste, but I've talked to other people who used it and their dogs liked it. 
Also check out Natures variety, they come in different formulas, great for allergic dogs, they have a rabbit grain free formula and regular ones with salmon, venison, lamb, beef and chicken. 
Theres a great coupon that you can print out, its buy one get one free:

just complete registration
Welcome to Nature's Variety | Nature's Variety


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

My crew loves the Fromm 4 star line. They've had the salmon ala veg, but usually have the duck and sweet potato. I had been using the Eagle Pack Holistic duck ( and had for years) but in the last several months had noticed their coats not looking as good. In doing some research, I found that Eagle had been sold to Berwin ( as has Wellness) and then both Wellness and Eagle were integrated in to a company called WellPet. HHHMMMM......... Anyway, after a few weeks on the Fromms, their glistening coats are back. YEA!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

* bumping up * for new forum member


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 17, 2010)

HI Penny and Maggie's Mom,

I happened upon your post and your response caught my eye. I'm considering transitioning my 16 week old pup from California Natural puppy to Fromm Four Star and was wondering if you are still happy on it and why you are going with the Duck as opposed to the Salmon. I was kind of leaning toward the Salmon because it has a higher calorie content but would love to hear your experience with Fromm. My dog has a sensitive stomach (loose stools on C. Natural lamb and rice) and this food was recommended to me by my local pet store...

Thanks!


----------

